# Looking To Get A 26rs



## max86 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi I'm new here. I've been lurking for awhile, but now I'm ready to post. This sight has been awesome in helping me decide what brand to get. Now I just have to narrow down it between models. 
I'm thinking about getting 26rs. I'm in Socal and the dealers around here are insane on their prices (MT & Stier's) I've already got a great quote from Hunter at LakeShore(thanks to you guys), but trying to decide if I want to drive the 2100 miles. I saw somewhere that there is a dealer in arizona that has good prices, but I can't seem to find a website. (Ruthrauff I think)

Thanks


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

max86,

action Welcome to the site and glad to see you have decided on an Outback. sunny I can't help you with any dealers in that part of the country, but I am sure someone will chime in shortly and give you a little help. Good luck looking for the right dealer, and post often and enjoy that Outback when you get it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome action action

Searching here is interesting to do









There were 2 people from Arizona, they will chime in soon

John


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

max86 said:


> Hi I'm new here.Â I've been lurking for awhile, but now I'm ready to post.Â This sight has been awesome in helping me decide what brand to get.Â Now I just have to narrow down itÂ between models.
> I'm thinking about getting 26rs.Â I'm in Socal and the dealers around here are insane on their prices (MT & Stier's) I've already got a great qoute form HunterÂ at LakeShore(thank to you guys), but trying to decide if I want to drive the 2100 miles.Â I saw somewhere that there is a dealer in arizona that has good prices, but I can't seem to find a website. (RuthrauffÂ I think)
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]93666[/snapback]​


We bought our 25rss at MT. The only thing I can say is take the Lakeshore price then add the cost of their shipping (if thats what you are gonna do) and go to MT to match it. Seems like it might save you some headache.
From what I saw in past posts they charge about $1 per mile so figure around 2k or so extra on top of the sales price.
However, driving will save you the $ but it all depends what your time is worth.
Not sure how California is on transferring DMV stuff for RV's.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome Max86!

We love our 26RS, I'm sure you will too.

With all you guys buying from Lakeshore I'm thinking about changing my career to RV delivery guy. I think I would do alright with just the business from this site!

I'm sure you can find a decent deal closer to you, but I think Lakeshore will deliver.

Good Luck!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Max86 to the group 
That is an excellant choice of model and you will enjoy it
We love our 26 should have gotten it at the beginning
Sorry I can't help you with the dealers though
Good Luck on your decision

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, max86!* action
Wow, new members like crazy around here!









I don't know about the Arizona dealer you are referring to, but if your local dealer will not match Lakeshore + delivery, I would just head on down the road to the next one... they probably will! That is, if they want to stay in business very much longer!









I know there are dealers in the Northwest that will, and even though that would be drive, it is still a lot closer than the upper midwest.

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!

There are a few dealerships in Northern Cal that you may want to contact. Dons RV in Ceres (outside of Modesto) and Alpine RV in Morgan Hill, CA (south of San Jose). We purchased our unit at Alpine RV...nice folks and pricing was competative. Good luck with your search.

Bill


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Max89,

Welcome to the group. Before you buy, check our Forum. I believe someone here was selling a 26RS not too long ago. Maybe it's still available.

Mark


----------



## max86 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have tried Alpine RV and some other dealers, but nobody can come close to Lakeshore 
$15,999 that even beats most used. I'm not opposed to driving to Mi. I never driven across the country before, so it will be an adventure as well as a good deal







. I just wanted to make sure that I looked at all my options. 
Plus I have a 2 year old and a 6 month so I could use the break







though my wife would want to kill me.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I bought my 26rs from MT in December. I was able to get them down to what it would have cost me to buy it from Lakeshore and have it shipped. It took about 4 hours to make the deal. They tried a lot of sales man tricks and double talk but in the end they gave in.

If you do buy it from MT go over your trailer with a fine toothed come during the PDI. They sent me home with the tires 20 psi under inflated!

Make them put everything in writing and don't let them put you off on fixing things.



max86 said:


> Hi I'm new here. I've been lurking for awhile, but now I'm ready to post. This sight has been awesome in helping me decide what brand to get. Now I just have to narrow down it between models.
> I'm thinking about getting 26rs. I'm in Socal and the dealers around here are insane on their prices (MT & Stier's) I've already got a great qoute form Hunter at LakeShore(thank to you guys), but trying to decide if I want to drive the 2100 miles. I saw somewhere that there is a dealer in arizona that has good prices, but I can't seem to find a website. (Ruthrauff I think)
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]93666[/snapback]​


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

SoCalOutback said:


> ..... It took about 4 hours to make the deal.Â They tried a lot of sales man tricks and double talk but in the end they gave in.
> 
> If you do buy it from MT go over your trailer with a fine toothed come during the PDI.Â They sent me home with the tires 20 psi under inflated!
> 
> ...


That's solid advice - no matter where you buy!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
We are sure glad you are looking at the Outbacks









Good Luck with your decision.

Thor


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

max86 said:


> I have tried Alpine RV and some other dealers, but nobody can come close to Lakeshore
> $15,999 that even beats most used. I'm not opposed to driving to Mi. I never driven across the country before, so it will be an adventure as well as a good deal
> 
> 
> ...


We are leaving Vero Beach, FL this Friday to drive 1,345 miles to Lakeshore RV to pick up our 31RQS - and saving about $8,000 AFTER paying for gas to drive there and back!! Go for it!!!! No one in Florida could meet Lakeshore RV Center's price. I feel like you do - it will be a nice break!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

26RS. Good choice.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thats a fine unit you picked out there...









Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You're really going to like the Outback...all the models are great and they've done a nice job getting a lot of great featurs into a small/lightweight trailer.

Let us know when you buy...then the real fun begins.


----------



## Rhiec (Jan 15, 2006)

max86 said:


> Hi I'm new here.Â I've been lurking for awhile, but now I'm ready to post.Â This sight has been awesome in helping me decide what brand to get.Â Now I just have to narrow down itÂ between models.
> I'm thinking about getting 26rs.Â I'm in Socal and the dealers around here are insane on their prices (MT & Stier's) I've already got a great quote from HunterÂ at LakeShore(thanks to you guys), but trying to decide if I want to drive the 2100 miles.Â I saw somewhere that there is a dealer in arizona that has good prices, but I can't seem to find a website. (RuthrauffÂ I think)
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]93666[/snapback]​


The dealer you're thinking of is Ruthrauff RV down in Tucson. I just picked up my 26RS from them on Monday. The experience couldn't have been better. They are a smaller dealer, they don't really carry too much inventory (although when I picked it up, they did have a 25 in stock.) The person I dealt with is Wally - very straight up guy and VERY helpful. He took a good 2 1/2 hours going through everything when I picked it up. I would highly recommend giving them a call. Their number is 520-887-1101. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Ky. roadhouse Kids (Apr 10, 2006)

We will be picking up our new Outback in about 3 hours I am so excited. It is a 26RLS. We are retired and do some part time work that travels. This is our 3rd camper but the largest and best. I have already learned a lot about black tank cleaning from this site. Hope to learn a lot more. Glad that someone told me about it or I would have never found the site. David Melanie and Gizmo action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback, David, Melanie and Gizmo!








I'm sure you will love your new toy!

Be sure to give it a very thorough PDI









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ky. roadhouse Kids,

action Welcome to the site and Congratulations on the new Outback. sunny I know you are excited about picking it up today.







Hope everything goes well with the pdi. Post often and let us know all about it.


----------

